# Invest& Save (Eagle Star)



## Dman (21 Feb 2008)

Hi Folks, 
I've currently got monthly unit linked savings policy with Quinn Direct & Rabo. 
However I was looking at a previous post, and there was a link to a comparision spreadsheet, showing all the companies who offered  Unit linked investment products and their charges etc. 
The one that stood out to me was Invest & Save.ie 

I've done a bit of research on this and see it's underwritten by Eagle Star and I presonal thing they offer some interesting funds. 
(I have nothing to do with either Invest&Save or Eagle Star) 

However the Min investment is €7,500 and then €100pm. So I was thinking of cashing in my policies with both Quinn & Rabo and moving to this product. 

Has anyone else got a policy with invest and save.ie? Would you recommend them? Anything I need to be aware of? 
Any particular funds I should pay attention to? I'd like to invest across at least 2 or 3 different funds. 
Is it a bad idea to put all cash into the one company?


----------



## LDFerguson (21 Feb 2008)

Just to be clear www.investandsave.ie is an execution-only service offering an Eagle Star savings and investment policy on exclusive terms, i.e. substantially better charging structure than going directly to Eagle Star or anywhere else.  Customers purchase an Eagle Star policy through this service and all administration, fund management, collection of Direct Debits etc., is done by Eagle Star.  

I have no connection with www.investandsave.ie although I do know the owner of the business.


----------



## flavo (21 Feb 2008)

Hi Dman,



Dman said:


> However I was looking at a previous post


 
I looked for the post you refered to in your oringinal post but could not find it, can you post the link?

Thank you.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

www.investandsave.ie says [broken link removed] _"Charges: Very Simple - there is only a 1% annual management charge ..."_ but then [broken link removed] it also lists an _"early encashment charge"_ of €20 and a _"fund switching charge" _of €20 (for the 5th and subsequent switch in any one year). This is misleading and I can't see what, if any, minimum term applies after which this early encashment charge no longer applies.


----------



## Dman (21 Feb 2008)

Hi 
Sorry I'm not sure how I insert the 'Comparision pdf' I'm speaking about.
You can see it on the Investandsave.ie website.  

Yes I see they charge you after the 4th Fund switch yearly, however I'm not planning on making more than 4 fund switches a year. 
Re the early encashment fee of €20. 
Does that mean you are charged €20 when you encash you policy either Fully or Partially? So every time you want to take money out of your policy you are charged €20?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

Dman said:


> Hi
> Sorry I'm not sure how I insert the 'Comparision pdf' I'm speaking about.
> You can see it on the Investandsave.ie website.


Do you mean [broken link removed] or some _PDF _file?


Dman said:


> Re the early encashment fee of €20.
> Does that mean you are charged €20 when you encash you policy either Fully or Partially? So every time you want to take money out of your policy you are charged €20?


No idea and I can't see anything on the site that explains. That was my point!


----------



## LDFerguson (21 Feb 2008)

See also this thread, where the charges have been discussed on Askaboutmoney.


----------



## Dman (21 Feb 2008)

That's for your replies. 
I'm sorry if I'm breaking any rules here but I think I'm permitted to discuss funds rather than a particular share. 
If not please disreguard me question. 

Is there any particular funds that Invest&Save(Eagle star) offer that you would recommend? Or any ones that you would keep away from?

I'm open to risk (within reason) and I'm not in any rush for the money e.g. I see this as a long term investment - 5 - 15yrs. 

I'm personally thinking about a split of 
25% - 5*5 Global 
25% Earth Resources. 
50% Diverisfied Assets. 

Does this seem like a reasonable portfolio?

Any advice is much appericated.


----------



## tyoung (21 Feb 2008)

dman
This is a wrap product.
Be aware that each of these funds probably has it's own charges. Now the passively managed index ETFs will have low charges but the actively managed funds could have charges in 1% plus range. I would check this out before making any investment.
 Fund of fund products will have two levels of fees. So on the diversified Assets fund you will pay 1% overall fee plus a charge at the fund level and then a charge at each of sub funds.
A 1% annual fee seems a lot to hold a passively managed ETF but it does allow you to make monthly contributions without a broker charge.
Instead of the diversified fund  I would pick out  which  of the underlying sectors you would like to invest in(stocks, fixed income, commodities etc) and allocate a certain % to each fund.
On your fund choices 25% in commodities seems a bit much but that's just a personal opinion.
Regards


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

tyoung said:


> This is a wrap product.


What does this mean?


----------



## tyoung (21 Feb 2008)

Apologies, I wasn't being very accurate. Wrap account might be better.
http://www.investopedia.com/articles/05/020105.asp
So the investor pays 1% for the broker to hold his funds, but there are underlying fees.
  The typical global ETF has charges of about .5 to 1%(the global titans fund has an annual fee of .5% for example)that would be in addition to the 1% "wrap fee".
In some cases actively managed funds(in this case Eagle Star) will split their fee with broker (in this case Gerald Sheehy). This would reduce the overall charges to the investor but it direct you to certain funds.  You should ask about that.


----------



## BIZWIZ (21 Feb 2008)

Question to whoever started this thread. Is there any particular reason why would like to come out of Quinn Funds ??

I was thinking to invest in Quinn as there charges are less and their free way funds are highly diversified.


----------



## Dman (22 Feb 2008)

I have a couple of reasons. 
1. Invest&Save (Eagle Star) offer you more fund choices. 
2. Plus I think they offer better funds.
3. Eagle Star funds have performed better.  
4. Their charges are the same. 

However invest&save have a min of €7,500, Quinn doesn't have that min. Which is a negative against Invest&Save. 
I must say,I've always found Quinn Life Customer Service excellent and their documentation etc is always very clear and user friendly. 
It's just they have quite limited fund choices. 
Rabo on the other hand have a great fund choice but higher charges than either Quinn or Invest&Save.


----------



## BIZWIZ (22 Feb 2008)

Thank you for clear details.
I have invested 5000 euros yesterday only. And allocated money in most of the funds .

Hope you had taken good advantage of their growth in latin america and china funds...

And one more query, what about the liquidity in invest&save in eagle star funds ? can you come out of it any time you want without any charges ?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

BIZWIZ said:


> And one more query, what about the liquidity in invest&save in eagle star funds ? can you come out of it any time you want without any charges ?


Er - did you not read my earlier posts...?


----------



## BIZWIZ (22 Feb 2008)

Thanks ...just now I read after posting my query...


----------



## F. Kruger (24 Feb 2008)

Dman said:


> Re the early encashment fee of €20.
> Does that mean you are charged €20 when you encash you policy either Fully or Partially? So every time you want to take money out of your policy you are charged €20?


 

The €20 applies to a partial encashment only.It does not apply to full encashment.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2008)

But what is an "early encashment" in this context? "Early" suggests some minimum investment term.


----------



## F. Kruger (2 Mar 2008)

The terminology was a compromise. Each product provider has its own way of describing the different charges that they attach to their offering. So rather than have a column for each company's preferred wording, and a single entry on a charge, the fairest phrase was used.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2008)

Not being deliberately obtuse here but I still don't fully understand the charge and when exactly it applies.


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Mar 2008)

The €20 charge applies to any partial encashment at any time but not to a full encashment.


----------

